# What's wrong with you guys? Only drive surge!



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Sucking up to Uber and chasing those low guarantees is playing exactly into Uber's hands. Show them who's really in charge and only do surge trips. $40/hr or more has been working out pretty well for me. Just because you see a number on your screen after you've completed a trip dosen't always mean you made money! Never accept trips over 7 mins away, let's start sending them a message. Maximize your miles!


----------



## Ripd (Feb 10, 2015)

the obvious question is your acceptance rate


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Ripd said:


> the obvious question is your acceptance rate


Uber calls it the acceptance rate. I call it the quality rate. The ones he ignored were low quality. The ones he accepted were high quality. The proof is in the results.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Sucking up to Uber and chasing those low guarantees is playing exactly into Uber's hands. Show them who's really in charge and only do surge trips. $40/hr or more has been working out pretty well for me. Just because you see a number on your screen after you've completed a trip dosen't always mean you made money! Never accept trips over 7 mins away, let's start sending them a message. Maximize your miles!


I would only be driving surge in Dallas if I was still driving. My driver phone app would be off until that time. I would be checking the rider app for surges.We have had a tremendous surge periods in Dallas lately due to icy weather & that carried over to this weekend. Either Dallas Fuber drivers are turning their phones off to drive for better rates or we have lost a ton of drivers. Cause .90 cents per mile $ 4.00 minimum not profitable. Dallas no longer has the guarantees after this past weekend.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

.75 cents a mile in Orlando is a ****ing joke...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Sucking up to Uber and chasing those low guarantees is playing exactly into Uber's hands. Show them who's really in charge and only do surge trips. $40/hr or more has been working out pretty well for me. Just because you see a number on your screen after you've completed a trip dosen't always mean you made money! Never accept trips over 7 mins away, let's start sending them a message. Maximize your miles!


Yeah, my weekly reports looked like that too, and my acceptance rate was much lower, WHICH eventually resulted in being threatened with deactivation. The only way to pull it off is to only app on during surges and take all the pings. Problem is it doesn't surge often enough to even **** with driving.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I deactived myself...


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> I deactived myself...


How's the food gig going? What the heck was it you were peddling? Funny as hell.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Ripd said:


> the obvious question is your acceptance rate


They can take their acceptance rate and shove it.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

How high does surge go in DC? The highest I've seen in Seattle is 2.9 and last 5 mins. 
Most of the surges are 1.4-1.9 here for uberX.

I'm playing the guarantees until it changes. $22 gross per hour while only driving for a few miles works for me.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> How high does surge go in DC? The highest I've seen in Seattle is 2.9 and last 5 mins.
> Most of the surges are 1.4-1.9 here for uberX.
> 
> I'm playing the guarantees until it changes. $22 gross per hour while only driving for a few miles works for me.


It's been anywhere from 2x to 3.5x because of the bad weather lately.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDC said:


> They can take their acceptance rate and shove it.


You'll last a little while with the low acceptance rate but they'll start by text warning you. If you don't correct back to or above 80% within in couple 3 weeks they'll cut you loose by deactivation.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Sucking up to Uber and chasing those low guarantees is playing exactly into Uber's hands. Show them who's really in charge and only do surge trips. $40/hr or more has been working out pretty well for me. Just because you see a number on your screen after you've completed a trip dosen't always mean you made money! Never accept trips over 7 mins away, let's start sending them a message. Maximize your miles!


It is much easier if you work four hours a week


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll last a little while with the low acceptance rate but they'll start by text warning you. If you don't correct back to or above 80% within in couple 3 weeks they'll cut you loose by deactivation.


Promise? I've got a bottle of champagne chilling in the fridge waiting for that moment.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> It is much easier if you work four hours a week


What I can't figure out is if he's picking off surge times only why is his acceptance rate so low?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Promise? I've got a bottle of champagne chilling in the fridge waiting for that moment.


It's not that hard just fishing for surge fares. But it's a colossal waste of time sitting around waiting for them. Then when they hit all the lurker drivers pile in and it's gone in a minute or 2.


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll last a little while with the low acceptance rate but they'll start by text warning you. If you don't correct back to or above 80% within in couple 3 weeks they'll cut you loose by deactivation.


Something like this.
[UBER] ....., it looks like you're accepting less than 80% of trip requests. Please sign offline when you are not in a position to accept requests. Accepting at least 80% of trips will help you earn more money, keep the Uber system working smoothly, and ensure you can continue to use the Uber platform. Thanks!


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's not that hard just fishing for surge fares. But it's a colossal waste of time sitting around waiting for them. Then when they hit all the lurker drivers pile in and it's gone in a minute or 2.


Fortunately for me I live right in the middle of a zone that highly surges. I have no problem waiting on my couch watching my favorite shows and I only do it bad weather.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Ripd said:


> the obvious question is your acceptance rate


Best way to improve is to cancel immediately. Your given a grace period of approx 10sec to cancel without negative affects.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> What I can't figure out is if he's picking off surge times only why is his acceptance rate so low?


Because even though I live in the middle of a zone that surges highly, I still get requests out of that zone, and I say hell no to those.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

arto71 said:


> Something like this.
> [UBER] ....., it looks like you're accepting less than 80% of trip requests. Please sign offline when you are not in a position to accept requests. Accepting at least 80% of trips will help you earn more money, keep the Uber system working smoothly, and ensure you can continue to use the Uber platform. Thanks!


Looks like you are familiar with the drill. They get progressive with the threats.

UBER: We noticed that you've had a high number of rejected trip requests. This creates a negative experience for riders and ultimately leads to less trips for our partners. If you're online please be ready to accept trips.

Solution: Uber OFF. No problem with acceptance rate if you don't have any.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Best way to improve is to cancel immediately. Your given a grace period of approx 10sec to cancel without negative affects.


Wrong. They all count against you. Cancels carry even more weight against the driver. It's one thing to pass on a ping. It's another to cancel rides.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Because even though I live in the middle of a zone that surges highly, I still get requests out of that zone, and I say hell no to those.


Unfortunate. That low acceptance rate will move you to deactivation land.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You'll last a little while with the low acceptance rate but they'll start by text warning you. If you don't correct back to or above 80% within in couple 3 weeks they'll cut you loose by deactivation.


I've already been warned several times, for acceptance and cancellations. When I do get deactivated I won't care because I only do it for extra disposable income.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I've already been warned several times. When I do get deactivated I won't care because I only do it for extra disposable income.


You forget to add "and doing it the way Uber wants us to do it isn't worth the little amount of profit that way produces."


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Funny how they will send you notices about the RIDERS' negative experiences but not the DRIVERS'.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Wrong. They all count against you. Cancels carry even more weight against the driver. It's one thing to pass on a ping. It's another to cancel rides.


I guess time will tell. My acceptance rate was 100% this last week, I only gave about 50% actual rides.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> I guess time will tell. My acceptance rate was 100% this last week, I only gave about 50% actual rides.
> 
> View attachment 5583


You mean you cancelled half your pings? How long do you think that will last?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Funny how they will send you notices about the RIDERS' negative experiences but not the DRIVERS'.


Yeah. **** Uber and their shit for pay driver abuses.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberDC said:


> They can take their acceptance rate and shove it.


 That's the spirit!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I've already been warned several times, for acceptance and cancellations. When I do get deactivated I won't care because I only do it for extra disposable income.


So just for testing purposes how long have you been hangin in there at the 50% acceptance zone. Some past reads from drivers was about 3 weeks. Wondering if they are getting more liberal. The text notices came from a San Fran spam bot for me.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> You mean you cancelled half your pings? How long do you think that will last?


Yup. If a non surge request comes in I accept and cancel immediately.

Unsure of how long it will last, however I know of plenty of drivers that have been doing this for a while. Your cancelation grace period is built into the app.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> Yup. If a non surge request comes in I accept and cancel immediately.
> 
> Unsure of how long it will last, however I know of plenty of drivers that have been doing this for a while. Your cancelation grace period is built into the app.


Color me suspicious on that angle. I know for a fact Uber is not fond of cancels. Are you having to fill in the 'reason for cancel' for these? *Those are red alerts to CSR's.*


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> So just for testing purposes how long have you been hangin in there at the 50% acceptance zone. Some past reads from drivers was about 3 weeks. Wondering if they are getting more liberal. The text notices came from a San Fran spam bot for me.


3 weeks so far.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberDC said:


> 3 weeks so far.


going...going...

I can't recall the last stage. Might be a personal call from Uber local to come in for a disengagement chat so the head man can get his testosterone leadership fix by a 'you're fired.'

If you get the call, don't go. Just send them an email to **** off, I'm too busy fishing for surges and throwing back the crap pings..


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Color me suspicious on that angle. I know for a fact Uber is not fond of cancels. Are you having to fill in the 'reason for cancel' for these? *Those are red alerts to CSR's.*


Going on 3 weeks now. I never use to chase surge because it happened so rarely. Now its non stop. I think a lot of drivers have left and Uber is actually making it surge to keep drivers.

You can test the grace period yourself. 
Log on the driver app, then request yourself with the rider app. Accept your request and cancel immediately. Your request will get forwarded to another driver. Its designed that way to keep the order flow fluid and since a lot of drivers do what I do, it prevents riders frustration.

I have never 'filled' in a reason. I simply push one of the 5-6 options we're given as a excuse why the driver cancels.


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been doing almost only surges also and find that my rating keeps taking hits; it's still good but slowly going down. I also drive lyft and turn that off when the surges are on. I had a lyft pax this am and they were talking about getting gouged they felt over the weekend on what must have been a surge. As these experiences continue to occur fuber will continue to alienate customers and create lyft customers in the process.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Pedruber said:


> I've been doing almost only surges also and find that my rating keeps taking hits; it's still good but slowly going down. I also drive lyft and turn that off when the surges are on. I had a lyft pax this am and they were talking about getting gouged they felt over the weekend on what must have been a surge. As these experiences continue to occur fuber will continue to alienate customers and create lyft customers in the process.


If u ever get a rider pissed about surge ask them how long they've been using Uber. If they say a while, tell them even at 2x it still costs as much as it did back then. If they're new tell them even at 4x its still cheaper than a taxi. If they're still pissed then they're just cheap.

You can also say:
hey I'm on your side, I wish Uber would raise the rates and get rid of surge altogether.


----------



## Phillyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Ripd said:


> the obvious question is your acceptance rate


You are a independent contractor **** uber only accept 8min or less ping turn on only surge is over 2 or more times I don't want any cheap ass pax in the car


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> going...going...
> 
> I can't recall the last stage. Might be a personal call from Uber local to come in for a disengagement chat so the head man can get his testosterone leadership fix by a 'you're fired.'
> 
> If you get the call, don't go. Just send them an email to **** off, I'm too busy fishing for surges and throwing back the crap pings..


I would NEVER go to the Uber office at their request for a meeting, unless they paid me handsomely for my time and mileage. Otherwise, we can meet at the Starbucks down the street from my home (but they're still paying for my coffee/snacks & time)


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> I would NEVER go to the Uber office at their request for a meeting, unless they paid me handsomely for my time and mileage. Otherwise, we can meet at the Starbucks down the street from my home (but they're still paying for my coffee/snacks & time)


I forget which driver it was here that got called in for firing. What the hell was he thinking?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Sucking up to Uber and chasing those low guarantees is playing exactly into Uber's hands. Show them who's really in charge and only do surge trips. $40/hr or more has been working out pretty well for me. Just because you see a number on your screen after you've completed a trip dosen't always mean you made money! Never accept trips over 7 mins away, let's start sending them a message. Maximize your miles!


Finally, some1 that gets it! I too have taken a stand & decided that I will NOT drive unless there is a surge (Or in the case of Lyft, unless there is a "prime time") Fortunately, I am in the middle of a hot zone & thus surges aren't rare. My weekly summary backs up my new strategy.

Moreover, if your location is more than *5-7mins* away or your rating is less than a *4.6*, CANCEL. The trick guys is cancel but choose either "Wrong Address Shown" or "Rider Requested Cancel". I cancelled at least 20-35% of my requests this weekend & still had a *96%* acceptance rating 

I am tired of driving 7-10mins to pick up pax that goes 2-5 miles down the road. Enough is enough. W/ premium service (compared to a regular taxi cab) should come better rates.

@ 95 cents a mile, I am not depreciating the value of my car anymore than I have too I was online for less than 1/2 of the top drivers & yet earned more. It's not magic. It common sense


----------



## Ripd (Feb 10, 2015)

Pascal O. said:


> The trick guys is text the client & tell them to cancel.


I always call because it seems to be less of a paper trail. Unless all calls are recorded... but even then......


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

Ripd said:


> I always call because it seems to be less of a paper trail. Unless all calls are recorded... but even then......


I actually edited my post. What I really do is cancel but choose either "Wrong Address Shown" or "Rider Requested Cancel." That keeps my acceptance rating high. The reason I had a 96% acceptance score is because I ignored 2-3 requests accidentally & never accepted them 

I consider myself a reasonable guy. If Uber increase the rates to @ least *$1.50-1.75* per mile, I will be more forgiving. But *95* cents is just too low


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok so just to be clear here - If we ACCEPT the ping and then CANCEL IMMEDIATELY as "Wrong Address Shown" or "Rider Requested Cancel", it will not count against acceptance rate?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

That seems to be the case. Cause it it wasn't, my acceptance should be much lower as I cancel often.


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Are you still getting paid for the guarantee hours on your invoice?


----------



## Pascal O. (Sep 23, 2014)

TittySprinkles said:


> Are you still getting paid for the guarantee hours on your invoice?


Yes. But it usually comes out to cents because according to Uber, I am averaging higher than the guarantees.

Figures...


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

If your playing surge then acceptance rate should be very high. There is no reason to sign in until it's sitting high enough to take the ping. I played guarantees one week, so much freer playing surge, sign in whenever I want again, take breaks, take a dump, smoke a bowl...only sign in at 2.7x or higher.


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Ya the Surge game is awesome. However, getting paid to sit at home and not waste expensive gas is even better. The only issue is after I bust out rides real quick and get home, I keep getting pinged non-stop. So that's why I was seeing if the accept then cancel real quick method actually works and if people were still getting paid the guarantee.


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Txchick said:


> I would only be driving surge in Dallas if I was still driving. My driver phone app would be off until that time. I would be checking the rider app for surges.We have had a tremendous surge periods in Dallas lately due to icy weather & that carried over to this weekend. Either Dallas Fuber drivers are turning their phones off to drive for better rates or we have lost a ton of drivers. Cause .90 cents per mile $ 4.00 minimum not profitable. Dallas no longer has the guarantees after this past weekend.


In other words, surges are manipulated. Drivers can create a false shortage.

Supply and demand my ****ing ass.


----------



## sushiboy (Nov 10, 2014)

I averaged around $50/hr when I drive for Uber. I only do surges and drive around 5-8 hours a week.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

Ripd said:


> the obvious question is your acceptance rate


There are Uber drivers with an acceptance rate under 50 percent.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

TittySprinkles said:


> Ya the Surge game is awesome. However, getting paid to sit at home and not waste expensive gas is even better. The only issue is after I bust out rides real quick and get home, I keep getting pinged non-stop. So that's why I was seeing if the accept then cancel real quick method actually works and if people were still getting paid the guarantee.


Playing the guarantee game means that you are putting a ceiling on your earnings.


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Playing the guarantee game means that you are putting a ceiling on your earnings.


Better than looking at it as a floor. All you are doing in the end is wasting a shit ton of gas, stressing yourself out to actually make more than the guarantee because you've committed, and risking getting in a wreck with a sketchy insurance policy.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Only driving surge works great if you live downtown. If you're in the outer suburbs like me it really isn't an option. I can drive an hour to get to downtown and pray there's a surge when I get there, (lots of dead miles getting there and back home though) I sent my UberPhone back. I'm done. I'm not driving for a net $0.80/mile.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TittySprinkles said:


> Ok so just to be clear here - If we ACCEPT the ping and then CANCEL IMMEDIATELY as "Wrong Address Shown" or "Rider Requested Cancel", it will not count against acceptance rate?


I don't think that is the case myself. Usually when you cancel and fill in the reason (using the choices available) it gets CSR attentions and requests for responses. And if I recall correctly, these go against the acceptance rate.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberDC said:


> Sucking up to Uber and chasing those low guarantees is playing exactly into Uber's hands. Show them who's really in charge and only do surge trips. $40/hr or more has been working out pretty well for me. Just because you see a number on your screen after you've completed a trip dosen't always mean you made money! Never accept trips over 7 mins away, let's start sending them a message. Maximize your miles!


LOL, I love your acceptance rate. I hover around 70%, just enough to stay off the "Bad Driver" radar. I think it's sweet how you're 20% higher hourly than the Top Drivers.
Good job.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

uber_sea said:


> How high does surge go in DC? The highest I've seen in Seattle is 2.9 and last 5 mins.
> Most of the surges are 1.4-1.9 here for uberX.
> 
> I'm playing the guarantees until it changes. $22 gross per hour while only driving for a few miles works for me.


Boston runs in the 2.5 range most Friday Sat nights, 1.5 on weekday nights. I have seen 4.2 Surge, but only when a T went off the tracks and light on fire!!!!! (So GOOD for Uber Drivers that night!!!!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> Only driving surge works great if you live downtown. If you're in the outer suburbs like me it really isn't an option. I can drive an hour to get to downtown and pray there's a surge when I get there, (lots of dead miles getting there and back home though) I sent my UberPhone back. I'm done. I'm not driving for a net $0.80/mile.


I have the same problem. If I were to take that approach I'd have to drive, park for 16 hours, and hope that there was an hour total of surge between morning, evening and bar close. Not even worth it. Even at 1.5x surge I won't drive for surge as it's still lower than the old rates. And surge during the week seldom gets above 1.5x. So surge would only work about 5 hours a weekend. Midnight to 2 on Fri. and Midnight to 3 on Sat. If I wasn't driving I'd be spending those hours drunk with my buddies rather than trying to fish out $300-400 in the middle of the night for 2 nights worth of graveyard time dealing with drunks.. **** that.

If that's all ride share is capable of doing let the other suckers do it.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

So..... it sounds like you're not driving anymore? So what are you doing on here?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> So..... it sounds like you're not driving anymore? So what are you doing on here?


Sounds like you don't read very well.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> So..... it sounds like you're not driving anymore? So what are you doing on here?


Sorry, I wasn't aware that one had to discontinue use and cease contributing to the forum the moment the phone was turned in. I'm here because MAYBE Uber will come to their senses and raise the rates back up, and I might start driving again. In the mean time I may vent frustration from time to time, or assist others as I am able.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> So..... it sounds like you're not driving anymore? So what are you doing on here?


It's UberPeople.net.

Not CurrentUberDrivers.net.

There are some people here who have never been an Uber driver.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Playing the guarantee game means that you are putting a ceiling on your earnings.


It's a good thing gaming the guarantee is about achieving profit, not earnings.

Profits can increase with increased earnings... but proft can also increase with reduced costs. The goal of gaming the guarantee is minimizing costs.

I produced this payout with just under 100 miles driven:


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> It's a good thing gaming the guarantee is about achieving profit, not earnings.
> 
> Profits can increase with increased earnings... but proft can also increase with reduced costs. The goal of gaming the guarantee is minimizing costs.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, I ran some guarantees in NH, not much, like $11/hour and $16/hour (post-Uber).
All about selective cancellation and finding something productive to do while you sit in your car.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TidyVet said:


> Totally agree with you, I ran some guarantees in NH, not much, like $11/hour and $16/hour (post-Uber).
> All about selective cancellation and finding something productive to do while you sit in your car.


I sat at home for 12 of those 18 hours on my payout.


----------



## TittySprinkles (Feb 14, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> I sat at home for 12 of those 18 hours on my payout.


Two thumbs way up. Are you in an area where you don't get pinged very often or are you accepting and letting these pax cancel?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

TittySprinkles said:


> Two thumbs way up. Are you in an area where you don't get pinged very often or are you accepting and letting these pax cancel?


Rarely get pings out here. And when I do I usually have room in my 90% acceptance requirement to ignore it.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> How's the food gig going? What the heck was it you were peddling? Funny as hell.


My food truck makes big money ! I only work Disney property full time now. Disney does not charge you and I doubled my prices and still sell out. I also lease out 3 hot dog carts with locations on a weekly basis.


----------

